# I can't decide between the RX100 III and IV



## nerwin (Apr 13, 2016)

I am ready to buy one of these cameras, but I can't decide which one. 

The IV is newer has slightly better sensor..better viewfinder and 4K video and super slow mo..but requires a rather pricey memory card which adds more to the cost and a second battery. I can get the camera used on ebay right now for $775 in like new condition. But has best offer available..might be able to get it down to $750. Just comes with cables, battery and wrist strap. No box or any documentation. 

I could just get the Mark 3 for around $650 and save myself a little bit of money for spare battery..grip and what not. I already have a fast enough memory card for it. Yes, it has older sensor but still very good..and not as high res viewfinder. No 4K..but still superb 1080p with image stabilization. 

The one I'm looking at on eBay is $699, but I'm asked if he'd accept $675. It comes with the sony leather case which looks new in which I could turn around and sell because I wont be using it and it also comes with the wall charger to charge the battery out of camera which does charge faster than charging via the camera's usb port. It also comes with orginal box..documentation..lcd screen protector and other things. 

The prices are so close, but if I get the IV..I'd have to spend more because I'd have to get a second battery and faster larger memory card if I want to shoot 4K. It just seems a bit extreme for what I want it for. But it is a newer camera...

My other option is just to wait and see what else pops up on eBay or even perhaps here at TPF for sale. 

Which one should I get?


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 13, 2016)

Unless you really need the 4k then just go with the m3.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 13, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> Unless you really need the 4k then just go with the m3.



The only thing I really like about the M4 is that when you close the viewfinder, the camera stays on instead if turning off like it does on the M3. The other thing is the M4 has auto ISO minimal shutter speed setting while the M3 does not. But worth the extra 200 bucks? Probably not really.

I saw this on eBay..looks pretty good for $550. Yeah..it has scratches on the LCD screen..but not a big deal. All my DSLRs had scratches. Its normal.

Should I just go for it? Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100MIII DSC-RX100M3 Digital Camera

Being at that price, I can buy the external battery charger and battery for $50 and get the grip for it. Still cheaper than what the other guy wants.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 13, 2016)

That $550 is starting to sound reasonable for this camera.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 13, 2016)

Sony RX100 III 20.1MP, 2.9X zoom, Excellent Condition - DSC-RX100M3 + Extras

This one is $699 but already has the wall charger and the orginal box and it looks to be in really nice shape. I can sell the leather case because I wont be using it. Probably can get 30-40 for it on ebay. The only thing I'll have to buy is the grip and spare battery. Not really needed at this moment though.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 13, 2016)

The cheaper one should take just as good of pictures and it won't bother you as much when you add some scratches to it.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 13, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> The cheaper one should take just as good of pictures and it won't bother you as much when you add some scratches to it.



It just doesn't come with the box or the wall charger. Huge deal? I don't know. The box would be nice to have for resale but I don't have any plans on selling it.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 13, 2016)

Expensive box.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 13, 2016)

I did it...I bought the cheaper one! Who cares about the box anyways. I'm saving nearly $200 the littles scratches on the LCD are not much of a deal breaker if you ask me at that price point.


----------

